# question about seniors-



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

I have been pouring over the pictures and such. Knowing my brother just got a Golden- I was wondering when does a Golden " grey" on the muzzle and eyebrows. Or is it related to the coloring? ( ie do reds grey faster or blondes etc). In other words about what age ? I have seen some 8 or 9 year olds here not a hint of grey- while others younger- so - just a question ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=61463

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=26555

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=21107


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is a pic. of my girl Lexus. I think she started to turn grey at about 6yrs. Oh ya, that's when we got we added Dallas and Denali to the family. I would turn grey too! 
It just depends on the dog when they will grey. You can check out the senior section of the forum, that question was brought up.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just like people, some go gray early, some late and some not at all. Obviously the darker the coat the more noticeable the gray.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It is genetic. Just like with humans. My boys, who are uncle and nephew, began greying as early as four! I blamed Selka's greying at four on getting Gunner but then Gunner began getting grey at 4 also!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree it's genetic. I can usually guess a dog's age by subtle things more to do with body condition, coat type, teeth, eyes, and behavior. I've seen Goldens with slight graying as young as three, and I have seen teen-aged Goldens with just a sprinkling of gray.

Brooklyn has gray through her whole coat. I think in a few years, she'll be VERY gray. I was told she is five but for that and other reasons, I suspected I was lied to. A little bit of research with the little info I was given on her and it turns out I was right. Seems they were honest about her birth day- August 21st- but not the year! Guess they thought I wouldn't take her if I knew she was two years older?


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you all!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka has grey now throughout his coat. He's 10and a half. : (


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sam started graying at 6 also. He also started having seizures at this age, which I thought might have started the graying process. My Vet thought he was a bit young.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hypothyroidism can cause early graying/aging.

It is really no different from breed to breed - there are a variety of reasons from genetics to disease processes.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

When I got my boy at 2 1/2 he already had gray on his chin  I think it's cute!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Casey began to gray at about 4/5 years old. He's currently 11 and has an entirely gray muzzle and a majority of his body is, too! He has been hypothyroid since age 7 (??).


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

yup, as everyone stated, they all grey as individually as we do! My Molson who is almost 15 has very little


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi just turned 3 and she already has gray around her muzzle. I figured when she was a pup she would gray early because of her color. I don't know why I thought that but I did. I think she has more gray than my 6 yr old black lab. 

Maxine was about 10 when she started to gray. She had a gray face when we lost her but not as white as some dogs I have seen half her age.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you all for the information.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska started turning grey,when she was 8yrs old but this summer,it was,particularly,visible!!.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Our first 2 goldens, Ginny & Tara started greying around 6 or 7, and Skokie was just starting to get a hint of grey in her last year (she died of lymphoma at 4½).


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Hypothyroidism can cause early graying/aging.


hmmm didn't know that!!!!! interesting ....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

arcane said:


> hmmm didn't know that!!!!! interesting ....


And also, if hair is clippered or scissored close, as show dogs have their muzzles done, it can grow beck light/white.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No exper*

I am no expert, but I think it depends on the individual Golden Ret.
Our rescued Golden Ret., Smooch, started to get gray on face at about 5 or 6 years old, where our neighbor's Golden Ret., Cody, didn't get gray until he was about 10 years old.

Here is a pic of my Rescued Golden Ret., Smooch. at 10 years old and my Samoyed, Snobear at 9:00-it's nice having white fur-you can't see the gray!!!


----------

